# hardwood floors square footage per day



## bigdifficultme

Hey guys looking for a little input here. Iam getting ready to place a bid on a prefinshed hardwood flooring job (4.5" material). Myself (remolder)and a skilled helper would be installing. I have done a handfull of installs but never kept detailed records of the time it took me . The material would be located in the rooms. No elevation changes in the floor or closets and the base board would be istalled after the floor is down. The project is new construction. Iam thinking we could do 600 square feet in a day. Does this sound reasonable? Thanks


----------



## opiethetileman

depends glue or nail down. I did a 800 ft glue down in one day solo. in NC I did 2100 feet of nail in one day solo. Just depends on how the works to the next and how you pace yourself.


----------



## bigdifficultme

Its nail down. My goal is to put down about 1000 square feet 15-16 hours.


----------



## opiethetileman

Depends if you some of the quick tips for L cuts and such. No base I know I can do it myself SOLO one person. But i have to prep the floor and get it ready and lots of MOUNTAIN DEW. A skilled floor installer laying it the correct way can pull it off. Prep the entire floor cut jambs get the compressor set up . I run 2 Compressors and 3 guns working alone. I also after getting a large area of the floor done I cut on the finished floor to cut down travel time. I do cover the floor:whistling


----------



## thom

opiethetileman said:


> I run 2 Compressors and 3 guns working alone.


Hmm, you got three hands for those three guns? Are you really Kali, the Hindu goddess with 4 arms and eternal energy? Maybe Vishnu, or Ganesha, or maybe even Shiva. In any event, you must be one of the Hindu Gods if you can concurrently operate three nail guns.


----------



## pinwheel

Wide open running, with 4 1/2" wood, my wife & I can cover 800 ft a day easily. We typically average between 100-125 sq ft/hr, but we take few breaks & go balls to the wall.


----------



## remomarc

what if the pcs are no longer than 24" and only 2-36" pcs per bundle/box, diagonal set ?


----------



## pinwheel

remomarc said:


> what if the pcs are no longer than 24" and only 2-36" pcs per bundle/box, diagonal set ?


I mark up my price per sq ft.:whistling


----------



## astor

I do hardwood floor installation over 28 years almost every day. Get to learn how install smart rather than fast. The last thing you want is to get hurt while trying to make faster. So safety is first.
My experience tells me:as I can remember now.
-Start point is most important, ie. if you have a stair nosing that is long, prefer to start there so you do not need to rip boards to fit.
-Have return/slip/spines whatever you call them.
-Rack the floors entire area after couple boards installed, leave one 5"-6" space in for nailer to fit. Rack according nailing sequence.
-One guy dedicated to cut the last 8-10 pieces at the end of rows, while other nails. I am usually nailing guy,my guy can not keep up time to time.:laughing:
-If nailing guy is right handed start nailing from left to right unless you are fitting against a tight object on the right.
-Have a piece of cardboard to place the nailer and mallet nearby where you can also keep cleats and items below.
-Have a cutting/pulling pliers,fat flat screwdriver and hammer in case a nail needs to be pulled,braked, push in etc.nearby.

When I was on fire, about 10 years ago,I did 1200 sq.ft 4 1/4" unfinished in a day,large rooms,great material with a helper. but these days I do not dare that, if I do, I would not go to work the next day anyway.
These days I do charge more than 10 years ago, so there is no need to kill myself. 
Have lots of beverages(non-alcoholic-no need to say)and take it easy.


----------



## remomarc

pinwheel said:


> I mark up my price per sq ft.:whistling


question was in reference to you productivity not how much you might charge. I thought this was a thread referring to productivity, sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## astor

opiethetileman said:


> in NC I did 2100 feet of nail in one day solo.


 I n m y b o o k t h a t i s $ 5775.00 i n a d a y!!!!$500 for nails and underlayment, and leaves 5K..solo..wow..


----------



## pinwheel

remomarc said:


> question was in reference to you productivity not how much you might charge. I thought this was a thread referring to productivity, sorry for the misunderstanding



I was mainly being a smartass, but truthful at the same time.

The way I read the OP, he was looking for a time budget & my first post I gave him my experience inlaying 4" floor.


----------



## opiethetileman

thom said:


> Hmm, you got three hands for those three guns? Are you really Kali, the Hindu goddess with 4 arms and eternal energy? Maybe Vishnu, or Ganesha, or maybe even Shiva. In any event, you must be one of the Hindu Gods if you can concurrently operate three nail guns.


No I just set up 2 compressors and a few hoses that way i am not. Unplugging and the hose drops to bang up floors. I use a floor nailer and a finish nailer and a pin nailer or brad nailer. If you have 2 compressors set up on a large floor. You dont have to drag hoses for days either or burn up a unit.:thumbup:


----------



## darr1

get there early make sure its all preped and you should do 80 yards easy if you have not got a lot of moving to do


----------



## opiethetileman

astor said:


> I n m y b o o k t h a t i s $ 5775.00 i n a d a y!!!!$500 for nails and underlayment, and leaves 5K..solo..wow..


Well it took 2 days PRIOR to prep the floor. Paper and racking out wood. 8 inches wide boards and the way I layed it out very few shoe cuts. But yes when i want to work and get it done I can. Mountain dew a cigar and JAZZ and its on like DONKEY KONG. And that house there was in the mountains of NC and when they delivered the wood. the driver couldnt get up the road to the house. So I had to hand load raw wood on my truck and drive it up the mountain. I dont know what it was for that day but I earned my change on that floor. Oh I also installed in socks too BTW. I have pictures of that floor. it was raw pine for a cabin look. Cuppy and knotty but after it was sanded and stained it came out SWEEEEETTTTT. I also had to make my own T caps for that floor using a circular saw and table saw.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

opiethetileman said:


> ..8 inches wide boards..


So it was like laying 600sf of 2 1/4 strip :laughing:

I've done 1200 of 3 1/4 in one day.....bout broke my ass though :blink: I prefer to charge what it's worth and not kill myself. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do though :thumbsup: If I can average 450 on the floor I'm makin better than minimum wage :whistling


----------



## thomasjmarino

thom said:


> Hmm, you got three hands for those three guns? Are you really Kali, the Hindu goddess with 4 arms and eternal energy? Maybe Vishnu, or Ganesha, or maybe even Shiva. In any event, you must be one of the Hindu Gods if you can concurrently operate three nail guns.


:notworthy


----------



## bigdifficultme

Great info guys, thanks. If I get the job I will let you know what we put down in a day.


----------



## astor

opiethetileman said:


> Well it took 2 days PRIOR to prep the floor. Paper and racking out wood. 8 inches wide boards and the way I layed it out very few shoe cuts. But yes when i want to work and get it done I can. Mountain dew a cigar and JAZZ and its on like DONKEY KONG. And that house there was in the mountains of NC and when they delivered the wood. the driver couldnt get up the road to the house. So I had to hand load raw wood on my truck and drive it up the mountain. I dont know what it was for that day but I earned my change on that floor. Oh I also installed in socks too BTW. I have pictures of that floor. it was raw pine for a cabin look. Cuppy and knotty but after it was sanded and stained it came out SWEEEEETTTTT. I also had to make my own T caps for that floor using a circular saw and table saw.


Now that sounds more real,racked ahead,8" wide and being light weight wood it is doable.But I still don't get how do you do with socks. I wear sneakers and kick/pull the boards before banging with mallet and nailing I can not imagine doing without sneakers. Sometimes my laces stuck if loose between boards. Couple times two of them stuck :laughing:,was frozen on the spot. Will take a good chuck of my feet if stuck:blink:


----------



## PrecisionFloors

astor said:


> Now that sounds more real,racked ahead,8" wide and being light weight wood it is doable.But I still don't get how do you do with socks. I wear sneakers and kick/pull the boards before nailing I can not imagine doing without sneakers. Sometimes my laces stuck if loose between boards. Couple times two of them stuck :laughing:,was frozen on the spot. Will take a good chuck of my feet if stuck:blink:


I'm with you. I couldn't imagine installing in socks (well maybe laminate). Dan probably has Flintstone feet :laughing:


----------

